# Comic for furry stoners



## Harrytherabbit (Oct 13, 2020)

Hi! I stared a comic series last year called Harry. It’s about a degenerate, pot smoking rabbit. He goes on misadventures accompanied by his prostitute, crack headed girlfriend Delilah and her friend, the ill tempered, meth smoking lizard Lizzy. I was inspired by the underground comix scene of the 70’s and 80’s (things like Zap comix and Vootie). If this sounds interesting to you, then come check out my page! 
https://www.furaffinity.net/user/harrytherabbit/


----------



## Simo (Oct 13, 2020)

Harrytherabbit said:


> Hi! I stared a comic series last year called Harry. It’s about a degenerate, pot smoking rabbit. He goes on misadventures accompanied by his prostitute, crack headed girlfriend Delilah and her friend, the ill tempered, meth smoking lizard Lizzy. I was inspired by the underground comix scene of the 70’s and 80’s (things like Zap comix and Vootie). If this sounds interesting to you, then come check out my page!
> https://www.furaffinity.net/user/harrytherabbit/



Ooooh, this sounds fun, and will certainly check it out!

Was just unpacking some old comix that got packed away for several years, and discovered I still have a complete set of Arcade, the Comics Review, edited by Crumb and Spiegleman...I really miss things of this ilk and era. (Also, you had me hooked with "ill tempered, meth smoking lizard"  )


----------



## KD142000 (Oct 13, 2020)

Whilst I wrestle with my own comic, this certainly piqued my interest! I'll have a look as soon as I can and get back to you on what I think.

I'm thinking of introducing the theme of drugs into my comic at some point (though the subject matter is probably a bit controversial). Long way in the future, but I could do with some inspiration :3

EDIT: I've had no experience with drugs and I'm not a stoner. I am interested to read it, though!


----------



## Harrytherabbit (Oct 13, 2020)

Simo said:


> Ooooh, this sounds fun, and will certainly check it out!
> 
> Was just unpacking some old comix that got packed away for several years, and discovered I still have a complete set of Arcade, the Comics Review, edited by Crumb and Spiegleman...I really miss things of this ilk and era. (Also, you had me hooked with "ill tempered, meth smoking lizard"  )


Crumb is one of my faves. I have a bunch of his comics as well as the Complete Fritz the Cat.


----------



## Harrytherabbit (Oct 13, 2020)

KD142000 said:


> Whilst I wrestle with my own comic, this certainly piqued my interest! I'll have a look as soon as I can and get back to you on what I think.
> 
> I'm thinking of introducing the theme of drugs into my comic at some point (though the subject matter is probably a bit controversial). Long way in the future, but I could do with some inspiration :3
> 
> EDIT: I've had no experience with drugs and I'm not a stoner. I am interested to read it, though!


Hey you don’t need firsthand experience to be able to write about it. Just some good old research.


----------



## KD142000 (Oct 13, 2020)

Harrytherabbit said:


> Hey you don’t need firsthand experience to be able to write about it. Just some good old research.


That is true. Mine focuses on cocaine and LSD rather than weed and meth. I just find it suits the feel a bit more :3
We're also writing from 'opposite sides of the law', so to speak. I have written a story (that's never been published) about drug and alcohol abuse, but it was much more dark in nature.

As for your comic, it looks good! The art style is lovely and the characters look like fun to write for and to read about :3


----------

